# Matriculation/Importation agent feedback



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all, the time is fast approaching when we will pack up all of our worldly possessions, load them in a container and watch them sail off in to the sunset, destination - Lisbon. 

Part of the shipment will be our car. I know there are gazillions of column inches related to matricutlation and importation, which we have read them and we are comfortable with all that needs to be done (timelines, costs, etc.). 

We will be using an agent to do all of the necessary paperwork and coordination. The reason for the post is to get some feedback on our selection of agent. 

Has any one any first hand experience of using Marta, who is in Caldas da Rainha? 
Has any one any first hand experience of using ACP as an agent?

For clarity, although we are Brits we are moving from Dubai, so LHD vs. RHD, EU CoC, et al, do not apply.


----------

